# THE RUNWAY > Cruise Travel Forum >  05 meals visitors to Cambodia should try

## micheluk

Squished between culinary heavyweights Thailand and Vietnam, Cambodia is often overlooked when it comes to food. But once you've sampled Khmer cuisine, you won't turn back.

Here are 05 dishes to start you off. 

*Bai sach chrouk: Pork and rice*

Served early mornings on street corners all over Cambodia, bai sach chrouk, or pork and rice, is one of the simplest and most delicious dishes the country has to offer.

Thinly sliced pork is slow grilled over warm coals to bring out its natural sweetness. Sometimes the pork will be marinated in coconut milk or garlic -- no two bai sach chrouks are ever exactly the same.

The grilled pork is served over a hearty portion of broken rice, with a helping of freshly pickled cucumbers and daikon radish with plenty of ginger.

On the side, you'll often be given a bowl of chicken broth topped with scallions and fried onions.

*Fish amok*

Fish amok is one of the most well-known Cambodian dishes, but you'll find similar meals in neighboring countries.

The addition of slok ngor, a local herb that imparts a subtly bitter flavor, separates the Cambodian version from the pack.

Fish amok is a fish mousse with fresh coconut milk and kroeung, a type of Khmer curry paste made from lemongrass, turmeric root, garlic, shallots, galangal and fingerroot, or Chinese ginger.

At upscale restaurants fish amok is steamed in a banana leaf, while more local places serve a boiled version that is more like a soupy fish curry than a mousse.

*Khmer red curry*

Less spicy than the curries of neighboring Thailand, Khmer red curry is similarly coconut-milk-based but without the overpowering chili. 

The dish features beef, chicken or fish, eggplant, green beans, potatoes, fresh coconut milk, lemongrass and kroeung.

This delicious dish is usually served at special occasions in Cambodia such as weddings, family gatherings and religious holidays like Pchum Ben, or Ancestor's Day, where Cambodians make the dish to share with monks in honor of the departed.


Khmer red curry is usually served with bread -- a remnant of the French influence on Cambodia.

*Lap Khmer: Lime-marinated Khmer beef salad*

Khmer beef salad features thinly sliced beef that is either quickly seared or "cooked" ceviche-style by marinating with lime juice.

Dressed with lemongrass, shallots, garlic, fish sauce, Asian basil, mint, green beans and green pepper, the sweet and salty dish also packs a punch in the heul (spicy) department with copious amounts of fresh red chilis.

A refreshing dish that is more beef than salad, lap Khmer is popular with Cambodian men, who prefer the beef to be nearly raw -- but at restaurants it's generally served grilled.

*Nom banh chok: Khmer noodles*

Nom banh chok is a beloved Cambodian dish, so much so that in English it's called simply "Khmer noodles."

Nom banh chok is a typical breakfast food, and you'll find it sold in the mornings by women carrying it on baskets hanging from a pole balanced on their shoulders.

The dish consists of noodles laboriously pounded out of rice, topped with a fish-based green curry gravy made from lemongrass, turmeric root and kaffir lime.

Fresh mint leaves, bean sprouts, green beans, banana flower, cucumbers and other greens are heaped on top. There is also a red curry version that's usually reserved for ceremonial occasions and wedding festivities.

----------


## ankita1234

Beef ban affects the maximum restaurants in the Thai-land. Increasing global pressure of beef ban occurred also in thailand

----------


## sankalppatil732

Pork and rice,Fish amok,Khmer red curry, Lime-marinated Khmer beef salad,fried crab and many more..

----------


## davidsmith36

05 suppers guests to Cambodia ought to attempt 

Nom banh chok 
Lap Khmer 
Khmer red curry 
Angle amok 
Bai sach chrouk:

----------


## drioixie

I am going to visit Cambodia next year. Hopefully, all people of the world will again have a chance to travel as it was earlier. I met a girl from this country on the dating site https://mylistcrawler.com/, and would like to visit her. This information is interesting, and I will save it for the time of my trip. I cannot even imagine how the country looks like. So I am anticipating this trip.

----------


## tommathur

Nice post 
please keep postings like this

----------

